# La Aurora Event Cigar Den East Brunswick, NJ 10/8/05



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

The Cigar Den & Miami Cigar & Company

Cordially invites you to attend "Cigar Roller Exhibition"

Featuring: La Aurora Preferidos Cigars

While in attendance, take advantage of the special event discoutns.

Saturday October 8th, 2005
From 12pm to 4pm at
415 Route 18 - Village Green
East Brunswick, NJ 08816

From exit 9 on the NJ Turnpike take Route 18 South. Travel through four lights, you will see a Vitamin Shoppe on the right hand side, this is the strip mall that the Den is located in, about half way down.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh, wow - I would love to go to this, but I may be otherwise occupied on the 8th. Do shops have demonstrations like this often?


----------

